
Lockdown LUNACY: the thinking person's guide - drummer
https://jbhandleyblog.com/home/lockdownlunacy
======
veonik
> Generation Rescue is a nonprofit organization that advocates the
> scientifically disproven[3] view that autism and related disorders are
> primarily caused by environmental factors, particularly
> vaccines.[4][5][6][7] The organization was established in 2005 by Lisa and
> J.B. Handley. Today, Generation Rescue is known as a platform for Jenny
> McCarthy's autism related anti-vaccine advocacy.[6][8]

------
cpr
Absolutely a must-read.

Destroys all the shibboleths.

------
flareback
This article is well written and well referenced. A must read IMO.

------
GaryNumanVevo
This website is just rendering a blank page on Safari ios13

------
manor
Maybe he’s right about the lockdown but I must raise an Anti-vaxxer alert.
FWIW.

~~~
mrfusion
You’re right but that’s basically an ad hominem.

> of an argument or reaction directed against a person rather than the
> position they are maintaining.

------
nathan_compton
This dude is a "vaccines cause autism" guy. While the article appears to be
well put together, I'd have to make sure he isn't cherry picking results
before I believe it.

------
verdverm
Wow this is a really long, detailed, and referenced piece of writing.

Thanks for sharing!

